# GPU-Z reporting wrong info



## Eset (Jul 5, 2012)

Incorrectly displays the frequency and type of memory card mobile AMD Radeon HD 6750M. Correct GDDR5,  900MHz


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 5, 2012)

Does the same with my GF's lappy with dual graphics. My guess is that its incorrectly shown because the discrete chip you're monitoring at that moment is actually almost completely shut down at that moment.


----------



## Eset (Jul 5, 2012)

But then the memory is permanent and does not vary depending on the load, albeit at the load to the card - the testimony is always the same


----------

